# Drop Sets For Muscle Gain



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As I said in my ‘Rest Pause’ article, of all the extended set techniques that are out there, drop sets have to be my favorite. Actually, when I use intensity techniques, I like to combine several of them, such as drops with static holds and burns but if I had to pick just one, it [...]

*Read More...*


----------

